# Spinach?



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Can hedgies eat spinach as a treat? Tried to dig up info for this on the site but couldn't find anything. If anyone can let me know I'd appreciate it!


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

ya I'd like to know if its ok to, seems like it would be but I'm not sure cause there doesn't seem to be any info on it


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know about that one, my guess is no for the same reason as letuce, though I think this is something Nancy should take a look at.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It should be fine, if your hedgie will eat it.  Most won't eat greens. If you do offer it don't give too much, it has a lot of water in it (like lettuce).


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I've never been able to find any info on Spinach either, I would also like to know if it is safe.
I know Vander will eat it ever so often. 
I eat baby spinach so I cut up one leaf and gave one to each of them and Vander was the only one who ate it.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

There is no reason to not offer fresh spinach, other than you're liable to end up with a green hedgehog from annointing. Avoid canned spinach because the sodium is too high.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks HedgeMom.
I only feed and eat fresh spinach (I can't stand the canned stuff).


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

Spinach is full of lots of vitamins, unlike lettuce. I feed it to my gliders.  It's got lots of calcium in it too.  I can't imagine why it would possibly be bad for hedgies(except for the green hedgie thing, lol).


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

My dear sweet Rosie, who will eat just about anything I give her, likes her spinach to be cooked/steamed.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> My dear sweet Rosie, who will eat just about anything I give her, likes her spinach to be cooked/steamed.


With a sprinkle of bacon and balsamic vinegar? Yum...


----------

